# Air bag FAULT



## GoatOnMeth (May 5, 2009)

car was hit in the rear passenger quarter then was repaired, received quarter panel and trunk + bumper from 05 donor, front airbags seem like they didnt deploy. does anyone know if theres a sensor in the passenger quarter or back bumper? or if the airbag fault warning can be reset?


----------



## devinsgn (Apr 6, 2007)

Yeah the airbag fault warning can be reset and see what the exact problem is with a tech II


----------



## GoatOnMeth (May 5, 2009)

what is tech II?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

GoatOnMeth said:


> what is tech II?


Go to the dealer.


----------

